# Doggie Parkour



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone else here do dog parkour? There are two different titling organizations, The International Dog Parkour Association and All Dogs Parkour. The IDPKA is the older of the two, started in early 2015, while ADP just opened for submission this month. Both of them are fun and challenging. All three of my girls have their Training title from IDPKA, and Lily is the first of them to earn an ADP title.

This is Lily's ADP Level 1 title submission. https://youtu.be/qXyLJrR2w88

For whatever reason, the way you embed a video on DobermanTalk and the GSD forum don't work here.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

This is very nice! Well Done! Looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------

